# Problème icloud



## E-Case (22 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, bonsoir à tous,

Je prends l'initiative de créer un sujet car j'ai un assez gros souci avec mon compte iCloud. Depuis quelques temps, il m'est impossible de me connecter à ma bibliothèque iTunes sur mon Macbook Pro de 2015. Ils me demandent d'appuyer sur le bouton "réessayer" mais j'ai beau le faire à plusieurs reprises, rien ne change. Je peux, par contre, me connecter au Store d'iTunes et acheter un album, par exemple.

Je rencontre le même souci sur BusyCal, impossible de connecter iCloud.

Ma version d'iTunes est bien à jour.

Avez vous une quelconque solution à ce souci ? J'ai fait des recherches, regarder mes paramètres iCloud et je ne trouve rien...

Je peux aussi, par exemple, me connecter au site iCloud sur Safari sans souci. Je remarque également que la synchronisation de mon historique Safari entre mon iPhone-iPad-Macbook se fait sans problème...

Je vous remercie et vous souhaite une agréable journée/soirée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour 
Ta bibliothèque n'est pas sur ton mac?
Tu as iTunes Match ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Novembre 2017)

Ou Apple Music


----------

